# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Oodinium (Doença do Veludo)

## Julio Macieira

*DOÊNÇA DO VELUDO MARINHO (Amyloodiniosis, Marine Velvet, Oodinium)* 

*Método para diagnoses* 

 Pele, brânquias e nadadeiras com parasitas. 
 Histopatologia da pele ou brânquias com parasitas. 

*Histórico* 

 Típicos sinais de ectoparasitas externos sobre a pele com aspecto muito semelhante ao veludo branco. 

*Comentários* 

Amyloodiniosis é uma das mais importantes doenças em aquários marinhos tropicais. Esta doença é uma das poucas que infectam elasmobrânquios. Este parasita é um dinoflagelado que é altamente adaptado para parasitar. O ciclo de vida é bem parecido com o Ictio, o parasita após se alimentar do hospedeiro, deixa o corpo do animal e vai para o fundo do aquário onde se multiplica originando 256 novos indivíduos com capacidade de infecção e motilidade. 

 

Temperatura ideal para os parasitas esta em entre 23 a 27 ºC. A infestação não ocorre em temperaturas a menos de 17 graus. A reprodução é reduzida com temperaturas baixas. 

*Diagnoses* 

Infecção na pele é melhor visualizada em peixes escuros usando iluminação indireta como iluminar o peixe com uma lanterna de cima para baixo em um quarto escuro. Peixes bem infectados aparentam estar recobertos por uma película fina de muco branco. 

 

Uma definição de diagnose é observar histológicamente ou por biopsia. Para identificar os parasitas basta colocar o peixe infectado em um recipiente pequeno com água doce e coloca-lo por alguns segundos. Os parasitas se desprendem do animal e vão para o fundo bastando aspira-los e coloca-los em uma lâmina para visualização em microscópio. 

*Tratamento* 

Esta doença é altamente virulenta e deve ser tratada o quanto mais rápido possível para prevenir uma catástrofe. Os parasitas livre nadantes são suscetíveis a quimioterapia, mas as larvas são resistentes tornando sua erradicação mais difícil, por exemplos, larvas são resistentes a cobre em concentração de 10 x maior do que os parasitas formados. Tratamentos com 100 a 200 mg/l de formalina por períodos de 6 a 9 horas podem remover todos os parasitas dos peixes. 

O tratamento mais utilizado é cobre, porém alguns parasitas ainda podem sobreviver e ficar no peixe em estado latente. Banhos de água doce podem não ser tão eficientes se a doença for grave. Larvas podem ser mortas com radiação ultravioleta. Quarentenas de peixes por 20 dias podem reduzir mais não eliminam o risco de introdução de parasitas. 

*André Neto* 
Biólogo Marinho 


*Referencias bibliográficas:* 

- Noga Edward J. FISH DISEASE Diagnoses and Treatment.

----------

